# Transparency Alternatives



## LilMousiee (Feb 5, 2011)

Hello. I am looking for an alternative for transparencies.
I actually just went to Joanns and she said even page/sheet protectors would work.
They are 100 for $10! :O
Do you guys think this could actually be an alternative?


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

In a word no. You actually need the waterproof transparencies. They have a coating that absorbs the ink as soon as it hits the sheet so it dries almost instantly and holds a solid ink deposit. You need that to get it dark.


----------



## LilMousiee (Feb 5, 2011)

Well that's weird.
I used ink jet transparencies for my ink jet and I ended up throwing 10 of them away. Wasting loads of money because they kept smearing and I adjusted the settings so it wouldn't and it was definitely NOT black at all.


----------



## macumazahn (Jan 11, 2007)

Thats still the wrong type of transparency for this. You need waterproof transparencies. Regular inkjet film is designed to be relatively transparent and let some light pass through the printed areas. The waterproof inkjet film is different, it has a coating to encapsulate the ink droplets. I use Fixxons ink jet film but the waterproof stuff is available from most screen printing suppliers. The stuff made for office use will not work.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

A cehap alternative would be inkjet-friendly tracing paper.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

We use waterproof films created for screen printing. But I'm surprised inkje transparencies didn't work? Does either side of the transparency have a rougher feeling side? If so you should print on he rough side so that the ink sticks onto the film.


----------



## bomber315 (Jun 18, 2010)

i have been using these Universal Transparency Film for Inkjet Printers by 3M, CG3480, 50 Sheets/Box | Staples® and they work good, especially because they have a white strip on them that the printer can see. after you print then just peel off the white strip and stick it on your (my) "top of the line" ryonet films without the strip. i have found that without the strip my HP inkjet gets pissed and thinks it doesnt have anything to print on


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I've used the transparency sheets before, and found I needed to either double up on them, or put them through the printer twice.

I now use Ulano inkjet film and it give me an opaque print with just 1 pass. Runs about .50 a sheet.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I have been hearing people "doubling up" on their transparencies or printing the same transparency twice. How do you get the printer to print on the same spot and not print a double image on the transparency? Is there a trick to do it or does it depend on the printer model/brand?


----------



## RhondaK (Apr 17, 2019)

I used Canson 70gsm tracing paper, printed on a laser printer. 45 mins under a 150 watt flood light (kind used for sensor lighting) with dome reflector, using Diazo photo emulsion. I was a little worried because the tracing paper seemed a little opaque but it worked!


----------



## Wig (Jul 8, 2014)

I have been using two different methods. For multi-color work or high detail work I use inkjet transparent film with my Epson 1430. For simple low run or single color jobs I just use regular tracing paper printed on my office Epson WF-7620. The image on the tracing paper doesn't come out quite as opaque as it does on the transparency film but it is good enough for the small single color jobs.


----------

